# Flow bindings?



## tmnn23 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm about to get a new setup and I've been eyeing Flow bindings for some time now...I've heard mixed reviews so far but I'd like to hear a few more opinions. Advantages/disadvantages? I know that I would need to strap in standing, etc.

I'm an intermediate female rider, size W10 boot. Mostly all mountain riding but I spend a day in the park every now and then.

Any help or info you can offer would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I tried them for a couple days and i hated them, but I suspect it was mostly due to my fault. One thing I've read about them that seems valid is to consider how long your runs are. If, like me, your runs are short and you're doing tons of laps, the speed of them may be a nice feature. Especially if you're not yet highly adept at strapping in traditional bindings.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Good Stuff. They're doing a nylon base hybrid strap with NASTY tech for the womens for 2014. Don't remember the name, but it will fit your riding style nicely.


----------



## solucien (Jan 11, 2012)

Just left this comment in another post too, but it applies to you as well I think. Flow is coming out with the womens ISIS model, which has the NASTY active strap for even easier entry&exit. And with the new ratchet-buckles, you can pretty much get in&out like a traditional 2-strap binding, or quick&easy through the reclining hiback.
The ISIS model comes with the 'normal' 1-piece Flow footstrap, which is really comfy and reduced foot cramps and cold toes, or the ISIS-SE model has the new Hybrid strap, which has a toe-cap style strap.
Check em out in the catalog;
ISSUU - 14_FLOW_SNOWBOARDING by zuzupopo.snow


----------



## Anaru (May 15, 2013)

Stand by them!!
I have sciatic nerve problems which at time doesn't allow me to bend and touch my toes, if I had regular bindings I wouldn't be able to strap it. With flows I can go to my knees and get my boots in. Otherwise when my leg is fine, I can strap in and race down the hill with my mates playing catch up lol

I just bought the nx2 se (nasty) hopefully they turn up before my trip on the hill end of next week. Ill be sure to put up a review


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

When it comes to traditional Flows there is one huge "problem". They don't work unless your boots fit correctly. If your boots fit correctly then they will hold your foot as well as two strap bindings with less pressure, more comfort, and faster entry. There is also the fact that some people simply can't get used to not having the feeling of their foot being clamped in.

They do not do good if your stuck in powder.

The NASTY Flows solve these issues mostly. You can get out of powder easily, and you can make them clamp your foot to hell and back. Though the first year NASTY's had problems with their ratchets.


----------



## Flowbits (Jul 12, 2013)

I got the Flight 1's (the lower end model) on my current board, purely for the step-in possibilities. When you're riding indoor alot or the same park getting in and out of the elevators I can surely recommend Flow bindings. The thing that impressed me the most is that there's less pressure on your toes while riding. Also when you have skiers in your group Flows will help you keep up without having to strap up first.

My experiences with normal straps were basically having to release my toestrap every 2 hours to allow my toes to have some blood (aside from having to using the ratchets all the time). In the beginning the Flow bindings felt too loose but once I was on the slope and noticed it did not cut down on the response of my board it was way more comfy than the regular strap bindings. 

This was 3 years ago so I can imagine traditional straps might've solved these issues now as well but still I'm upgrading my Flite 1's to the NX or fuse models 

Naturally the moment I feel the bindings are limiting me in one way or another I will think of moving back to the traditional ones (maybe the more advanced you are the more step-in Flows will limit you, just a thought?)


----------



## tmnn23 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the help! I think I'll try them out. My local runs are pretty short so I think they'll work nicely. Any recommendations on whether I should check out the new 2014 products or save some money and buy last years bindings?


----------

